# Cleaning out a closet



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

I was cleaning out our hall closet and found a box marked slot cars. I don't ever remember getting most this these. I guess the memory is the second thing to go.
First time using Photo bucket holp the links work


http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bmt216/media/MOCafxgroup08_zps1c8d7d29.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bmt216/media/MOCafxgroup07_zps7df83df2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bmt216/media/MOCafxgroup06_zps78c831ea.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bmt216/media/MOCafxgroup05_zpse838cf97.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bmt216/media/MOCafxgroup04_zps4fde7156.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bmt216/media/MOCafxgroup03_zps94f8977a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/bmt216/media/MOCafxgroup02_zps57acc787.jpg.html?sort=3&o=13


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Like finding money in a coat you dont wear often


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

shocker36 said:


> Like finding money in a coat you dont wear often


Shoot, this is better than finding money

Nice cars

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know from nothing ....
and I don't know the value of most of that stuff ....
but, I'll bet the Ice Cream Truck(that's what it looks like) on an AFX blister Pack is kinda rare and valuable.
congrats on the find


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice find.

I'd say the wrecker, ice cream truck and the re-packaged super II stuff is the most valuable.

Thanks for sharing :dude:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice find.I will take the matador & javelin!!!


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Auction them off starting at a penny and watch the fun!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I recognize the Super II packaging. REH Distributing sold them as "kits" they put together at their warehouse. Same for the blister carded stuff. They bought tons of Aurora packaging as well as products and used it as they resold the stock. Not sure what that does to value, but it does make those items unique.

-Paul


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Cleaning out a closet usually doesn't have that good a surprise in it. Those poor cars have been waiting patiently for you to rediscover them. Have fun. Dave.


----------

